# GoPro cases



## ctmaurer (Jul 29, 2013)

I am looking for some advice/experience with GoPro cases. In a morning field hunt situation, not raining, would you use the skeleton back or the solid waterproof back case cover? I don't know how much moisture the camera can handle and would rather not learn the "hard" way. . .any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I always use the skeleton case and haven't had a problem. I used the waterproof backing a couple times last year and hated it. Couldn't hear any audio besides the gunshots when replaying footage.


----------



## ctmaurer (Jul 29, 2013)

Ok great! Thanks for the info! I really didn't want to learn this the 'hard' way and end up with a moisture damaged camera!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I have never used it in the rain or heavy mist without the waterproof case that I can remember though


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

I prefer the waterproof case to protect the lense from dirt, scratches, etc. as well as the water. Damaged a lens on one dropping it. Now always use the lens cover


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Waterproof front with the open door back is best for dust and any damage. I have a plain frame but just don't want to use it in the field.


----------

